# Zugentlastung bei senkrecht eingeführten Leitungen



## Feuerwehrmann (3 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
 ist es zulässig das eine Klemme das Eigengewicht einer Leitung von etwa 40 cm trägt maximal 7X"2,5²


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2015)

Sagmal geht's noch.
Langsam nervst du mit deinen Fragen zu Zugentlastung.
Wenn du selber bei solch primitiven Aufgaben keine Ahnung hast, dann beauftrage einen Fachmann!


----------



## arne.pf (5 Oktober 2015)

:shock:

eine Klemme hat überhaupt kein Gewicht zu tragen! Die ist zum KLEMMEN und nicht zum tragen

Ist echt ne gute Frage wo und wie du deine Prüfung machen wirst... gewiss nicht nach gültigen VDE - Richtlinien...



Machst dir wohl gerne Arbeit deinem Namen und Fragen nach?


----------



## hucki (5 Oktober 2015)

arne.pf schrieb:


> Machst dir wohl gerne Arbeit deinem Namen und Fragen nach?


Joda verschluckt?
War wohl 'ne Überdosis "Star wars" am Wochenende.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Oktober 2015)

arne.pf schrieb:


> :shock:
> 
> eine Klemme hat überhaupt kein Gewicht zu tragen! Die ist zum KLEMMEN und nicht zum tragen



Doch ... klar ... und bestimmt sogar genau, wie beschrieben. Du hast deine Klemmleiste im Schaltschrank (z.B.) in 40 cm Höhe (von unten) und dann wird daran eine Leitung (von unten kommend) angeklemmt. Das Gewicht hängt dann garantiert an der Klemme und der Profilschiene auf der die Klemme sitzt.
Allerdings (ohne jetzt irgend etwas mit VDE zu schauen) ist das für mich bestimmungsgemässer Einsatz und die paar Gramm wird die Klemme schon schaffen 8) (40 cm 7x2.5² / 7 Klemmen) - kritischer wird es da schon eher für die Profilschiene - da könnten dann schon 1 - 2 Kilogramm dran hängen ...
Wenn ich mir dann aber überlege, dass man auf genau solche Profilschienen z.B. auch Küchen-Hängeschränke draufhängt, die mit Inhalt gut und gerne auf über 100 kg/Stück kommen können und dann gleich mehrere dann mache ich mir da auch wenig Sorgen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## arne.pf (5 Oktober 2015)

Ja ok Larry, 

da muss ich dir recht geben, ich war glaub zu lang im Handwerk und hab zu viel Pfusch gesehen  
Bei der Frage dachte ich, das Kabel kommt rein und hängt ohne Kanal oder so direkt nach dem Einführen an der Klemme dran...

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das volle Gewicht dran hängt, da ja die Leitungen nicht voll unter Zug stehen und eine gewissen Eigenfestigkeit haben

Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann man ja unter jede Klemmleiste eine Zugentlastungsschiene setzen 

Gruß
Arne


----------

